# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hello!

## Jolty

Hello, I'm Jolty. I've always had pets my whole life, but I am new to ball pythons and snakes. 

I'm currently babysitting my brother's 44 snakes while he looks for a new place to live. Most of them are ball pythons, but there is also a boa, two king snakes, a corn snake, and a tricolour hognose.

 As payment he's giving me his hognose and a baby ball python. The problem is that I have 20 babies to choose from and am more concerned with personality than morphs, so I haven't been able to choose yet. They're all pretty great. There's a couple that are really chill and easy to hold that I like, but then there's one that always hisses at me, and I think I might want that one because she has the most personality. Not sure though.  :Razz: 

I also bred ASFs for my brother's snakes for a while, but then my dog found one outside of their enclosure and I decided it was time for them to not be in my house anymore.  :Razz: 

Anyway, I'm here to learn as much as I can about ball pythons and other snakes.  :Smile:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-08-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-08-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-10-2022),Malum Argenteum (04-08-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:   Hey, we're happy to have you join us- you'll fit right in.  Most of us love animals besides just snakes or other herps, so it's all good here- if you haven't already noticed, there are "sub-forums" for other kinds of animals too, & even wildlife.  There are others here that love hognose snakes too, btw.  I've kept BPs in the past, but I'm really more into colubrids these days- I've kept many snakes of many kinds for a long time.  I've had hoggies too but not currently.  

That's a tough choice you'll be making- trying to narrow it down between 20-  :Very Happy:   But take your time- I'm way more into a snake's personality than morphs too-  but keep in mind that their personality can often be molded somewhat if you're patient.  I've had some snakes that were really scrappy & hostile for the first year or two (not BPs, btw) that with my patience & persistence, turned into very mellow snakes that like to be cuddled- sometimes they just have to grow up & learn that they're "safe" with us.   :Wink:   Remember, to a little snake, we're big scary "giants", & the only thing that picks up a snake in the natural world is a predator that's about to eat them.  So we have to overcome their instincts to survive- in their world, they have good reason to fear us.

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-08-2022),Daniel_Effler (04-08-2022),_Homebody_ (04-08-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Welcome and I'll echo that I think you will fit right in! 
BPs are awesome and hognose and just freaking cool. The tricolor are so over looks and I don't understand why. Whatever you choose I'm sure you will be happy but I'd recommend looking for one that eats every time without problem.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-08-2022),_Homebody_ (04-08-2022),Jolty (04-08-2022),Malum Argenteum (04-08-2022)

----------


## Jolty

> Welcome and I'll echo that I think you will fit right in! 
> I'd recommend looking for one that eats every time without problem. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk


That's a good idea. I've already felt the frustration of ball pythons refusing to eat.  :Razz:

----------


## Jolty

I think this is the one I'm going to keep. I've named her Butterscotch. She's a great eater, no fear, curious, etc.

Although her sister is really pretty. More ball than python, maybe...



I call her Onix.

----------

_Armiyana_ (04-13-2022),AutumnVanilla (04-14-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-13-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I don't think you'd be sorry with either one.   :Wink:   They're both gorgeous.  (If you haven't already guessed, we're "enablers" around here...  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Both are beautiful. If it was me I would probably choose the one that is more curious but that is just my preference. I love it when I get out one and it is just exploring and trying to slither all over the place.  

My favorite to get out and play with is my favorite for that very reason. He is a banana that I got and from the moment I opened the box he stuck his head out of the box and was just looking aroundand ready to take on the world. 

They all have very different personalities and I truly believe that there is a ball python that could be the perfect match for anybody out there. 

Good luck with whichever you choose! 

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-29-2022),Jolty (04-14-2022)

----------


## Jolty

I've chosen Butterscotch. She's by far the star of the litter -- brave, hungry, curious and adorable.  :Smile:

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-29-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-29-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Awesome!   :Good Job:   I prefer snakes that are more outgoing too, because I like to do more than just look at them- I like to interact.

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-29-2022)

----------

